# Pelagic brand gear



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I just stumbled across a site online, http://www.premiumfishing.com.au I was looking at their reels and was wondering if anyone had ever used their gear? They have pretty big sales on and thought of the price they seemed pretty good, although i'm not that knowledgeable in terms of fishing gear so figured I should see if there are any bad experiences before I seriously considered buying. I was looked at the smaller reels like the 1000 and 2000 models.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

mingle said:


> Some of the reels are great (mostly the overheads), some of the spinning reel are a little bit cheap.


X 2
I have several of their overheads . . . Great bang for buck( bought from ebay) Cop an absolute hiding and still going strong.
Don't think I'd go for another of their "average" range of spinning reels but would like to check out their high end gear.

GT79


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm new (a year) to spinning reels. Coming from an Alvey background I was initially alarmed about the lack of line length on spinning reels, and did't have much cash, so I bought several Pelagics 5,000 - 8,000's. They're OK, but I can't really compare because I have only a cheapish ($ 90) Penn to compare it to. Never bought a Stradic or anything like that, but quite a few of the experienced guys here go for that better stuff. I've dropped a couple of them overboard twice (tethered), and one is a bit stiff at times. Also the drag warning is not loud, but neither is the Penn (spoilt by the Alveys' scream). Maybe going for the bigger ones is a bit of insurance regarding robustness? Dunno.

Also, one of them leaves a bit of the spool unevenly covered. But they're still going, and one recently stopped a longtail, before a shark got the lot.

I do very little maintenance, so it's surprising that they've gone for a year. I just pull the spool off occasionally and squirt it with Inox. At $ 30 - 50 on Ebay, I can't complain. Four reels for less than $ 200. One day, if I get a big hit and it blows up in the middle of the fight, I might rethink about the better gear.

What's your budget?

IMO can't hurt to try one.

Good luck Trevor


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

I own a 60KG pelagic game rod it has the high rollers on it and can handle pulling a bus. I can't fault it but that's my only experience with the brand.
Bought it on ebay the price was too good to refuse.


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Baitcast XPRO 400, a small baitcaster, first day out the clicker fell off, no matter.
4 SS bearings , but after 9 months, one was very sticky, freed it up , it's OK now.
Casts well...........
randell


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a thunder 9000 reel for the surf, used once or twice, clicker has already packed it in. Poor quality over all but then you only pay peanuts for them. Also have a baitcaster rod in the 4 to 6 kg sort of range. Nice action on the blank and finish quality is good but guide placement is poor for an overhead rod, line rubs on blank when loaded.
Have just purchased one of their 'hypa-vibe" plastics rods in the 1-3 kg Ul class. It's in the post at the moment but at under $50 delivered this could be a nice addition to the trout chasing kit if it lives up to it's spiel.

regards,
wokka.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

wokka1 said:


> ...Have just purchased one of their 'hypa-vibe" plastics rods in the 1-3 kg Ul class. It's in the post at the moment but at under $50 delivered this could be a nice addition to the trout chasing kit if it lives up to it's spiel.
> ...


I'll be interested to hear what you think of the 1-3kg hypa-vibe rod, I've been looking at getting one of these for a while now too. If you could throw up your thoughts once the rod arrives and you get a chance to use it'd be much appreciated.

Cheers
Damo


----------



## Phillthy (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got a couple of their lighter 2-4kg rods and higher end ($30 including postage) reels. Had them for about 2 years and with a couple of 5 week camping trips in the kayak I've had very few issues. Your not buying a Loomis but they're pretty good for what you pay. They've both caught plenty of bream flathead whiting in the salt and redfin yella's and trout in the fresh. I'll go back for more if they break.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not that keen on there reels although I have bought a couple to try 
however I'm fairly happy with there rods I have a few Pelagic and ***** rods ( both prob come out of the same chinese factory ) and both ranges are cheap Ebay specials

so far for cheap rods they do the job fine - so far the biggest test was with there whiting rod 3-6 kg whiting rod
landed a 1 meter and 93 cm gummy on one of these rods


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

vikodin said:


> I own a 60KG pelagic game rod it has the high rollers on it and can handle pulling a bus. I can't fault it but that's my only experience with the brand.
> Bought it on ebay the price was too good to refuse.


I won one of those for $30 - good for electric reels down 600m or more
Havent used it yet but it looks the goods

Had mixed results with this brand -i only buy if its cheap and can be tossed if it fails - as per above
Plus if you give a neg review on Ebay they blacklist you from future purchases so don't go on that 100%


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

RangiRocks said:


> vikodin said:
> 
> 
> > I own a 60KG pelagic game rod it has the high rollers on it and can handle pulling a bus. I can't fault it but that's my only experience with the brand.
> ...


I took a bit of a punt with it but for the price and now that I have looked at it and used it I'm very happy I did.
It came with a pacific bay bent butt and that on it's own at my local tackle shop cost $170.
I did though cut the butt down a little and rejoin it, to get it sit perfect hight on a black magic standup harness and gimbal.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

I have bought two rods that i am very happy with and one of their higher end Spinning reels.

I really like the rods great bank for buck.The spinning reel is ok a little heavy and came with Zero grease/ Oil very glad i took it apart to have a sticky beak on the quality before using it.

Make sure you cheack to see if the reel has grease in it.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers for the feedback guys. I think i'll pass on the reels for now, I dont really need one anyway. The rods maybe one day if I want something cheap to get my by


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

damo83 said:


> wokka1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Have just purchased one of their 'hypa-vibe" plastics rods in the 1-3 kg Ul class. It's in the post at the moment but at under $50 delivered this could be a nice addition to the trout chasing kit if it lives up to it's spiel.
> ...


I shall throw up.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

damo83 said:


> wokka1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Have just purchased one of their 'hypa-vibe" plastics rods in the 1-3 kg Ul class. It's in the post at the moment but at under $50 delivered this could be a nice addition to the trout chasing kit if it lives up to it's spiel.
> ...


Have the rod now but not yet christened it. Initial impressions are good, Nicely finished and reasonable quality fittings. Butt length is ideal for my yak set up. Waiting on a little symetre 500fj from o'seas which will get some 4 lb nanofil on it. will post more once I christen it with something truly massive ;-)


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone tried the "PELAGIC CUSTOM 2 FINGER NEOPRENE FISHING GLOVES"??? Be interested to try a pair out at $19.95 a pop 

Bidding on a surf rod at the moment too...


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

As mentioned earlier in this thread. Purchased the pelagic hypa vibe 1-2 kg spin rod a while ago...Below is an extract from a trip report on another forum. also a bit of vid of the rod in action.

I was using a 1-2 kg "Hypa-vibe' Pelagic rod from Ebay and for around $47 posted it's not a bad unit. Rated up to 6 g lures but it was throwing a 7.5 tassie no worries and felt like it had enough backbone to go a bit heavier (I also use a 1-2 kg Mojiko tournament and this one has a bit more spine to it i reckon). The trout gave it a workout in close to the Yak but with gear that light you gotta be patient no matter how much the rod cost i reckon. Finish is good, has 8 guides plus tip and a cork split butt with the butt length the same as what i've cut a couple of my yak casting rods down to already...Roughly 200 mm from the centre of the reel seat.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I've just had my moment of truth over the weekend. I left my baitcaster in a way that the garage door closed onto the handle and tore the screw that holds the little knob onto the handle out of the aluminium handle.

I'm going to find out what a replacement part costs but, seeing as it's only a $75-$100 Shimano Callisto, am wondering whether I should just put that cash into a new reel as it's almost 5yo now. While contemplating a new one I'm thinking I'd probably rather go for something like viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50291 rather than a cheapy like a Pelagic. I have a couple of spinning reels which I presume are similar quality (same dog different collar off ebay) and don't really want to risk being stuck with a dodgy one if that's what they send me.

If you'd asked me before I had any intention of buying one I would have said I'll buy a cheapy and bugger the name brands, now I'm thinking I'd like to have something that will last me a while.

The rods are in with a chance when I next need a replacement, I'm still using a $15 fibreglass baitcast rod that has lasted me about 4 years and has hauled more fish than I've ever caught with all my other rods put together.

Horses for courses of course.


----------

